# Deer - Up Close!



## neptune000 (Feb 28, 2008)

1> What you looking at?

notice how many of them are looking at me 







2> Who's Taller?






3> Bored Zzzzz Get on with it!






very skittish critters, took almost all of them in Burst mode - got some more, if anybody's  interested will put them up!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 28, 2008)

What kind of deer are they?


----------



## Ajay (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, the first one is great!  I love the pattern that is created by their shapes, antlers, and spots.  The other two are good also, but the first one just pops more I think.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they spotted you...

i like the first one best too.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 28, 2008)

The color casts of 2 & 3 appear a bit warm.. But I like number 1.

Cool shots.


----------



## EricD (Feb 28, 2008)

Dang!! I dont think I have seen so many Deer together!  Awesome pictures!


----------



## cosmom3 (Feb 28, 2008)

The ground color changes in each shot :nerd:






:bouncy:





Sweet shots


----------



## neptune000 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> What kind of deer are they?



well, I didnt know much about them till ou asked me.. I did a lil search and now know that they are called Chital aka Axis deer aka Spotted Deer (duh!)
according to the *link* from wikipedia.



cosmom3 said:


> The ground color changes in each shot :nerd:
> 
> :bouncy:
> 
> Sweet shots



I know the color is different in each shot - must be bcos I had set the metering to "Spot" and so even a lil shake can put the color cast a bit off (I guess this must be it ) and they were all taken like I said in Burst mode with me hanging onto the fence with the camera poking through a gap in the fence.

Thanks a lot for the comments guys!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 29, 2008)

Whew, I'm seeing spots now!

Fun pics! I like the first one best, but the second shot, with one looking over the head of the other, makes me smile.


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow!  In that group the camouflage sure works.  Hard to tell one from another.  cool pics.


----------



## cosmom3 (Feb 29, 2008)

neptune000 said:


> I know the color is different in each shot - must be bcos I had set the metering to "Spot" and so even a lil shake can put the color cast a bit off (I guess this must be it ) and they were all taken like I said in Burst mode with me hanging onto the fence with the camera poking through a gap in the fence.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the comments guys!


With that said I like #1 the best. #2 Is too cold and #3 to warm.:thumbup:


----------



## neptune000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kawi_T said:


> Wow!  In that group the camouflage sure works.  Hard to tell one from another.  cool pics.



If I'm a tiger, I wouldnt be too very particular about _which_ deer I get, as long as I get one


----------

